# illness benefit to jobseekers



## nanonano (11 Oct 2010)

Hi,I am in receipt of illness benefit since September of last year in which i had to give up my employment due to my condition.My condition has improved and I may be fit to look for work soon well hopefully in the coming months if i get certified fit.I am just wondering if and when I send in my final cert if i would be still entitled to jobseekers benefit.I know it is not means tested and i would be looking for work again.I have 52 paid class A contributions in 2008 and 39 paid contributions in 2009.I have been working full time for a number of years before taking ill.I really want to know are my stamps used up on illness benefit as im only getting credits on this or is a claim for jobseekers  a new and seperate claim and they will just base this on my stamps for 2008 in 2010 if i am to be certified fit to look for work? thanks !!


----------



## nanonano (15 Oct 2010)

*illness to jb*

Just wondering if anyone has any advice re above or if anyone has been in a similar situation.I spoke with citizens advice and they advised me that i would defo have the stamps to claim JB in 2010 as based on 2008 but as i had to leave my job due to illness at the time they may disqualify me for up to 9 weeks.just wondering if my illness was not a reasonable cause for giving up work at the time and under doctors advice had to give up work as was under too much stress and also my job could not have kept my job open as had too many absenses at the time.my doc will have no problem writing me a letter to sAy why i had to give up work at the time and after many months of treatment am now finally fit to look for work.I know there is not many jobs out there but really want to get back doing something after so many months being ill!!


----------



## allthedoyles (15 Oct 2010)

Don't worry , - you cannot lose 9 weeks  benefit -

You did not leave work voluntary and without reasonable cause .

You circumstances changed from employment to sick leave and so your entitlements changed accordingly .

Once you produced doctors certificates , then illness was a genuine cause of you not remaining in employment .


----------



## nanonano (15 Oct 2010)

*IB to JB*

thanks so much for reply.i didnt think i would be disqualified as i had a genuine Cause and have been on illness benefit over a year hoping in the next few weeks to get final cert and then sign on just waiting to get the all clear! my stamps are not used up on this are they? my claim for jb would be a new claim so i presume that because i have 52 paid class A in 2008 and 39 in 2009 i qualify for JB for 2010 without being means tested once i have my final cert in to say i am fit for work!


----------



## Time (16 Oct 2010)

Any 9 week disqualification period would run from the date of leaving the job. That is long past at this stage.


----------

